# Changing function locations - Motor Decoder



## Michael Benke (Jan 8, 2008)

I just received my 2018D that LGB installed a 55021 decoder in.  Everthings works well with a minor issue with the assignment of the Smoke to function #1.  This is the second 2018D that I have had LGB install a decoder in the last three months.  The first 2018D installation, LGB assigned the smoke to function #7. It seems that LGB steam engines use function #7  for smoke.  I would like to change to function #7 to be consistent with my other 5 engines.  Can this be done and if so how?  Which CV?


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Michael-

CV#51 is the function mapping CV for F1.  The function assigment can be changed to buttons 1-9.

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## Michael Benke (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I appreciate your speedy reply.  I also came up with the same answer this morning prior to reading your post.  I was working on some programing issues using LGB software and I stumbled into the answer to my question.  Again, thanks.


----------

